
Making sense of euphoria and despair about emerging markets - jakozaur
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21699885-making-sense-euphoria-and-despair-about-emerging-markets-long-road
======
jakozaur
The article is an extract from just released book:

The Rise and Fall of Nations: Ten Rules of Change in the Post-Crisis World, by
Ruchir Sharma [https://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fall-Nations-Forces-Post-
Crisis/...](https://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fall-Nations-Forces-Post-
Crisis/dp/0393248895?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_dp)

A very deep, data driven analysis of growth in post crisis world. Inequality
"good vs. bad billionaires", ability to change, immigration, technological
progress...

